# One Hive Wonders



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

This "rating" system won't get my support, sorry.


----------



## caberwife (Jun 25, 2009)

Two hives, two weeks, I know nuthin'!  But good idea about putting it in the sig line.

Natalie


----------



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

Barry,
I can understand your reservations, please consider this. It is hard enough starting out, it would help to know what to trust and what to ignore. How is one to know what weight to put in the advice given of the advice is diametrically opposed? I would go with the experience. Would there be a system you would support?


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

The problem is in beekeepers themselves.....you can get two opposing answers or POV from two beeks with 30 years experience each 8). Just go read some of the threads on small cell!! Beekeeping is a VERY subjective undertaking and the personal experiences I have in Oklahoma may not match the experiences someone has up north, out west, or further south. Not to mention I have seen some VERY sound advice from some very new beeks posted here so to discount someones post because they have only been a beek a month is also a mistake in my opinion. Anyway I started beekeeping in the mid 80's, quit when I moved back to town and took it back up this year. I have 5 hives.


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

I agree with the nosey one. Anyone asking for advice has to weigh what they receive with what makes sense to them, what they've read and what they've seen, regardless of who it comes from. Caviat Emptor.

Me, I've been an on-and-off hobby beekeeper since I was a kid. I'm back at it again with 6 hives (so far) after a decade and a half break.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Over the past year I've found that there are many beekeepers who, while they have years of experience, have studied little about the intricacies of bees and often only have an elementary grasp of some of the finer beekeeping skills. That isn't to say that experience isn't a key aspect of one's understanding of bees, but experience alone without diving into the many of the fountains of knowledge that beekeepers past have left us, leaves one without a well-rounded understanding of the craft. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is what NasalSponge and iwombat have already said...but differently!

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Remember, all advice is worth what you pay for it. Take the advice that you are given and adapt it to your own circumstances. That's my advice, so you know what it is worth.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Barry said:


> This "rating" system won't get my support, sorry.


Ditto.................

When I first came to this site and started beekeeping it
was (and is) a remarkable resource. Calling folks "one
hive wonders" is belittling IMO and I've gotten a great
deal of wonderful help from folks with very few hives and
some of the worst advise from large scale operations.

Everyone, to a man or woman, on this site has valuable
insight. Off the top of my head I can't think of a instance
of horribly wrong advise that wasn't "corrected" by others.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

rkr, I support the free exchange of knowledge and information here and let the knowledge and experience of the membership be the guide. A new beekeeper ought to be reading standard books on the subject as well. Things have a way of leveling out and I've just not seen off base information rule the day around here. Everyone can belly up to the table here and play a part in this mass exchange of information. I think there already is a place just for the "informed" (whatever that means) if that is what you're after.


----------



## DiverDog (Apr 22, 2009)

I would like to see a place that you could put how many hives you have too. I had asked Barry about it a few weeks ago and thought he was gonna make a place to put the info next to Location, post count, and join date. Guess you changed your mind. Either way run it how you want but I vote yes.


----------



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

Sundance said:


> Ditto.................
> 
> Calling folks "one hive wonders" is belittling IMO


I am not attempting to belittle anyone, 
If you have one hive that made it through one winter congratulations, I hope to join your ranks next spring!!  
I would however like to know it if you are dispensing advice like a master bee keeper, and have one hive that made it through one winter. We have all seem “them” in all walks of life. It is just nice to have a way to separate the wheat from the chaff as "free advice" is concerned. If there is no way to do that does it not dilute the truth? Maybe that is not as important as I make it. 

I did like what NS said about “Beekeeping is a VERY subjective undertaking and the personal experiences I have….” I guess that is what is neat about bees, no two hives are the same and the experiences are very personal. Just you, the bees, and your best guess. Sometimes your right and sometimes your wrong, my bee have let me know thus far, and thus far I have not done anything (I think) that has harmed them.


----------



## Nan3902 (May 18, 2009)

Calling us "One Hive Wonders" is kind of creepy. Observations can be shared by us one hive wonders. After awhile, we know the information we can trust. Even I don't give opinions, just observations.

Someone's got their britches pulled up just a little too highhhhhh.

Nancy
Ovid, NY


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I also poopoo the One Hive Wonder Idea. 
I resemble that statement. I've read many books, & have been reading daily on beesource for a couple years. I have 1 hive less than a year, but have good advice too offer.


You can put anything you want in you're signature file.



DiverDog said:


> I would like to see a place that you could put how many hives you have too. I had asked Barry about it a few weeks ago and thought he was gonna make a place to put the info next to Location, post count, and join date. Guess you changed your mind. Either way run it how you want but I vote yes.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm one of those one-hive beeks, but no wonder.

I joined here shortly after getting my first hive, and if I offer advice to any beekeeper, it is usually prefaced by a statement indicating I am a small beeyard hobbyist so that no-one gets the idea that I am setting myself up as any kind of expert. That being said, several of my posts on beekeeping are based on stuff I have read in my bee books and have tried myself. Otherwise, I won't offer advice. I think that most beeks are pretty honest people, and don't try to set themselves up as experts, but if you read enough of the threads on the forums, you can get a pretty good feel for who knows their stuff. That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

I would bet that some of the best beekeepers on this site have never had more than a couple of hives. I know that my bees were MUCH better off when I only had two hives. Now I'm to the point where I really only have a few "pet" hives that I actually observe and the rest are for the most part left up to their own devices for most of the time. I stand to make more money with bees this way but I was a better beekeeper when I only had two.:thumbsup:


----------



## paulnewbee1 (Jan 27, 2007)

yooo I'm a 20 hive wonder and still don't know much I've read 6 books one said the world record is 400 plus lbs done in 1920 or so, of course we did not have mites, CCD, (Conley disorder) but from reading I have found out back in the 1800's they had a few problems such as the above and about every 30 or so years it happened again but at that time we didnt have ABC NBc or cbs news telling us what to do. 

Now we have a Great _Pres. he just wants change So do you, We must think of what our experience is and explain it the best we can on this site or others sites such a Bee Master etc but that is a hard site to get around so I don't use it much. 

The thoughts are thoughts of people w who has 1000 hives or 1 they are the same and they try to explain what happens in there situation. You must consider where your are from, the type of bees you have, are your hive in the cold or hot winters? 

I feel it would be easy to have hives in the warm southern states then I could some Delicious 
tuba low or sour wood honey 

We get buck wheat or Bass,clover a little clover because many farmers only grow red, few bees will not work them. So should we tell the farmer to keep his Locust and Basswood trees so we can get a few pounds of honey.but we are the same we want to know how to do something. I have got some advise from people who had only one hive and what they told me worked 

So bee brave little buck-a-roue we all will learn just a little more about bees from this site use what you can then ask more it you dont like it. 

Good luck to all the 1 hive wonders and keep up the good work. 

Paul 
I have been keeping bees for almost 4 years not much time to much to learn I think


----------



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

Well that’s 13 against and 3 for. _Clearly _I am the exception vs. the rule when it comes to this issue. Thanks for your honesty and candor, and for giving my idea and words the attention that you have! 
Happy bee keeping!!
RKR


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

> I guess that is what is neat about bees, no two hives are the same and the experiences are very personal. Just you, the bees, and your best guess. Sometimes your right and sometimes your wrong.


Very well said!! This is beekeeping! Oh...and the best lessons learned are from when you are wrong!!


----------



## jlovell (May 1, 2009)

rkr said:


> It would be helpful, for those of us that are searching for truth or as close as we can come to it, to know how many hives you have and how many consecutive years of bee keeping experience you have in your tag line sinature.


A thought. You already have something approximating this. Look at a recent post by someone in question. Look at the post total. Look at the join date. This will give you an approximate idea of how long someone has been around. 

You are more strongly advised, though, to use the search function on whatever it is you want to find out. You can then see how many answers were provided over the years, weigh the different responses (how many are similar, how many are different, and who posted on each), and, lastly, avoid posting another duplicate thread that may have already been answered (ad nausium). Just looking at the search responses can often turn up repeat names that you identify quickly as those you can trust and those who perhaps need a little more "seasoning" so to speak.

Everyone on the planet knows how to use google, but they refused to do the exact same thing here. It's ironic.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

cow pollinater said:


> I would bet that some of the best beekeepers on this site have never had more than a couple of hives. I know that my bees were MUCH better off when I only had two hives. Now I'm to the point where I really only have a few "pet" hives that I actually observe and the rest are for the most part left up to their own devices for most of the time. I stand to make more money with bees this way but I was a better beekeeper when I only had two.:thumbsup:


I second that!


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Good advice is not based on the number of hives a person keeps, at one time I was up to 25 or 30 hives and figured out that as too many for me. I just did not have the time to devote to this many hives with all of my other interest. After honey harvest was over and the fair was over I was always left with cases of honey to deal with which was always given away. To say the least it was costing me money just to keep bees. After down sizing I find beeking much more enjoyable. A few hives for pollination here on the farm and a little honey for me and friends. I never was much into the honey end of the deal, I guess I got burned out on that. Much more enjoyable just sitting and watching the bees, catching swarms, doing cut outs. Being able to bring one hive through the winter can some times be a challenge and if you loose it well then thats 100% lost, compared to loosing 10 hives out of 1000. Sometimes it is easier to focus on just a few hives rather than trying to give 1000 hives just a few minutes of attention every other month.
Manipulating just a few hives means you can really study them, but might not have the numbers for comparison to see what is the norm. 

I hope all of this makes sense.

I have been keeping bees since I was 8, a neighbor gave me five hives, veil and gloves (thanks Mr. Grochell), that was about 1971. I was into bees pretty good for a while and then went to school, got married, had kids and have finally come back around to being able to get back into them again. Always had a hive or two on the farm since the '70s even when I did not manage them. 


so for me 37 years?, five hives and a bee tree, a bee tree to go get and a cut out to do.

experience...many years, smarts.....not much

Bees are tough little critters and can survive most of what we dish out.

G3


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

jlovell;443757
Everyone on the planet knows how to use google said:


> I agree with her thought, years experince and number of hives would be valuable.... not either exclusivly but a smart reader says 2 hives 20 years... good.... 10 hive 1 year, read and evaluate....
> 
> 
> As for google.... interesting, but worthless..... almost all teh websites are onesided and biased ...... and hard to search
> ...


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm on both sides of this fence. I agree wholeheartedly that it is important to know the background of the person whose advice you are taking, 

As one of two EAS certified Master Beekepers in 2009, I know that gives me some 'creds'. That's why I did it, so I can talk to city councilors and the like. 

That said, I know a lot of beekeepers who have had bees a lot longer than I have (6 years now for me) who can't reliably find their queens, and also a few that can, years don't necessarily mean much. 

I also realize that the best way to learn is through colony exposures - a person with 2 hives for 10 years sees about the same exposure as a person with 20 hives in one year. 

I registered 54 colonies on June 6. Still somewhere around that number. 

Best, 

-Erin


----------



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

Since this thread is not deleted yet, let me clarify. Most people seem to be focusing on the number of hives vs. the whole picture. I do not and *did not *define


rkr said:


> "One Hive Wonders", internet "experts"


 as small beekeepers. I will likely never have more than 10-12. That is a 5 year goal assuming I continue to enjoy the work. I am new and I don't know jack squeeze. I doubt every decision I make in the bee yard. I would not assume to offer definitive advice until that advise has been *proven *successful in my own hives and been proven more than once. That is not so for everyone.

See my quote below for the definition. If that is not you, then you should not be offended or "creep"ed out.



rkr said:


> I am not attempting to belittle anyone,
> If you have one hive that made it through one winter congratulations, I hope to join your ranks next spring!!
> I would however like to know it if you are dispensing advice like a master bee keeper, and have one hive that made it through one winter.


Let me add if you have one hive that has made it through a few years, then you are my superior. It’s not about numbers it’s about quality of information.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

See. 25 or 26 responses. Most of that different opinions. Same with keeping. Take what you want discard the rest. Research, trial and error are the best methods. So I found out. 

Me...I'm just here looking for a party. I hear beekeepers throw the best ones. I just want to dance. :banana:


----------



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

> :banana:



Tension breaker ...had to be done!!


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

rkr- I don't think anyone here was offended, or is trying to be offensive. Like someone else said earlier, everyone's experience is different, hives are different, and beeks are different. Much of it, even if you read every single publication on beekeeping, is learned from trial and error. Nothing's wrong with that. I have a hive of bees that others would consider inferior because of their agressive nature. The advice I usually get from seasoned beeks is to requeen. I don't do that because it is a strong successful colony for my circumstances and expectations. I'm not offended if someone tells me to do what they think is best. For them and their circumstances, it *is* best. Much depends on what your goals and needs are.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Leave it to Dar-rock to do that!:lpf:


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

My mom's uncle had a couple hives by his barn. My Grandma on my Dad's side had a few hives for pollinating her garden when I was real young. That Grandma's brother had about 70 hives at the most - we got our honey from Uncle Ed.
My Mom's sister married a guy with a PhD in entomology, specializing in honeybees. You can still find research papers with Charles Milne's name on them.
The first hives I ever got inside were my Uncle Chuck's hives when I was a teenager.

This is my second year beekeeping. Last year I started with 3 hives and had 6 by fall after swarms and splitting one hive. This year I have 14 hives on about 9 acres of buckwheat. I have 8 or 9 nucs (5 frame to single deep) I am using as comb factories and for nuc production. I have my one 'pet' hive out back of the garage here at home.

I am mentoring 3 first year newbies. One has 1 hive, another 3 hives, and the 3rd has 4 hives.

I have learned more from my one pet hive than from all of my relatives. It is the hive I am in the most getting the most hands-on experience.

I do not consider myself an expert. I know the basics, which I try to share with lesser experienced/educated beekeepers. I'll let folks like my Uncle Chuck be the 'experts'.


----------



## wcubed (Aug 24, 2008)

How about NO hives? Does that make my input inferior to the one hive wonder? This is my third time since '03 to be hiveless - trying to Quit to spend my time helping beginners. 

Just wanted to note somewhere on this site how pleased I am that some of the words coined to support beekeeping are entering the language - like checkerboarding and backfilling.

Thanks, a bunch,
Walt


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

My brother (new to bees) talked to a guy that kept bees for 20 years and had 60 hives. He told my brother the queen comes out and flies around every afternoon. 
I have my doubts.

Sometimes experience means a lot and some times very little.


----------



## SlickMick (Feb 28, 2009)

Good one Brenda 

The one thing that I have learnt throughout life in all the forms of my endeavours is that everyone can show or teach you something valuable even if they are the rawest of novices. And as it has been mentioned here some of the advice of the more experienced is not necessarily down the line accurate.

We all have different opinions and ways of doing things and this I think comes from our experiences, how we study our interest and the fact that we are all individuals living in different environments. It also makes life richer and more interesting.

I think that the essential thing is to look at all the advice.. some you will take on board and some you wont. You will get to know who provides constantly good advice but dont discount the advice of others. As I said earlier, everyone can teach you something.

Mick


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

hey walt, nobody said we didn't want your thoughts cause your currently out of bees.... We value the inputs..... And obviously over the years you have walked the walk..... how about a combined score of years and hives....

I kinda wondered the same, had bees since the mid 80's off and on depending on where I lived..... how does one kepp track of 3 hives in 92 and 5 in 97 and none in 99 and 40 now???

Person had a point though... for a newbie sorting thru the wheat and the Chaff is difficult THATS why they are here, they are not sure.....:scratch:


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Sorry everyone, I have been out of pocket for about a week, doing family things, and this will continue for a few more days. Heading out for a family reunion.

MY EXPERIENCE IS THIS:

I kept bees from the late 70s through the late 80s. This period of time has been termed (by some) the "golden age" of beekeeping. I bought my first colony of bees I believe in 77 or 78. Expanded to a maximum of 15 colonies; although for a couple of years I two-queened a fews colonies, reducing the fluctuating total to 12 to 15 colonies. I also moved colonies (here in Texas only). My average production at a fixed location here in East Texas was 3 medium supers (about 125-135 pounds) per year. This varied but little because I basically ran midnites which I eventually requeened every fall. On my migratory colonies (5), I averaged 7-8 medium supers (over 300 pounds) per year. On the colonies which I two-queened (fixed location), I also averaged about 7-8 medium supers (over 300 pounds) per year. 

I quit beekeeping in about 87 or 88. Mainly because of moving but also because of cheap honey due to Chinese imports.

I was injured in a logging accident November 3, 2008, broke 3 vertebrae in my back, and also brain damage to my optical nerves #4 and #6. Also, somewhat to my thought processes as I have noticed. My family had been after me to quit logging for years, and I guess this has forced the issue. I have hopes of eventually providing for my family beekeeping.

I purchased 2 colonies, middle of March (after months of studying beekeeping), made an informed decision to try small cell. Currently have split to 5 colonies, and will be making splits again in a month or so to 10 colonies, and Lord willing (best laid plans of mice and men), will split again in the spring to 20 colonies. Also, I intend to plant for bee pasture this fall for next years honey production.

I hope this will help people to make informed decision on value of my advice; although I just hope to share my experiences, go to Michael Bush (that's where I go) or others if you want advice.


Thanks


----------



## DiverDog (Apr 22, 2009)

I myself didnt want to see how many hives a person had to determine whether their advice was any good or not. I'm just curious. The ? gets asked a good bit and I'm surprised how many of you are against it. The guy didnt say he wasnt gonna take advice from a guy with only one hive.:doh: I take all my advice with grain of salt, not just here but everywhere and with everything. What might work for one sure won't work for another, that has been proven time and time again. I never thought about putting the info in the sig. line and now will do so. I think its time to lock this thread and everyone now move on to talking about bees!


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

DiverDog said:


> I think its time to lock this thread and everyone now move on to talking about bees!


Thread rarely get locked down. And it's usually when they
get unfriendly. If they morph into politics and religion they
are moved to tailgator. They just run their course.


----------



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for defending me DiverDog. I guess a Wikipedia style "quality assurance" for the information provided is what we will have, and what we all want. I actually asked that it be deleted after I posted my concession in post #18. I agree time to move on.
Happy Beekeeping 
RKR


----------



## Noelle (Apr 26, 2009)

I am definitely a newbie - but I read alot and have gone from zero hives to 3 in this awful year for beekeeping (rain, rain, rain oh and cold too). I am so inspired by all the folks on this site. 

I don't know about you all but I weigh all advice with other advice and with my gut. I check out the beeks location, how long they have been a member, how many posts, and if they show a website I try to check that out a little too.

I am grateful for any and all advice. I am thrilled that this place exists where we can all come and share our beekeeping experience or lack there of. (sometimes i give advice if I have any to offer).


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Of course good advice can come from many quarters. After giving this a little thought, I realized that what bugs me sometimes is people speaking from conjecture rather than experience. I try to limit my own posting to things I have actually seen and or done. After a few posts you can kind of tell who is and who isn't.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Maine_Beekeeper said:


> As one of two EAS certified Master Beekepers in 2009, I know that gives me some 'creds'. That's why I did it, so I can talk to city councilors and the like.
> -Erin


Some of us are good at studying for and taking tests. I'm sure Erin knows details about bees and beekeeping that I don't know. But, for me it is the person, not the title Master Beekeeper. I have met a number of Master Beekeepers who have and keep AFB. So what does that say.

I will say that I am, so far, impressed w/ what Erin has shared w/ us as a beekeeper.

Maybe I should have taken the EAS test while I was in school in Ohio getting my AAS degree in Commercial Beekeeping. Especially amongst commercial beekeepers I don't mention that I have that degree. It was well worth the time it took to get it. But it was of little use compared to the 20 years of working as an Apiary Inspector and more years of keeping bees and making a living doing so.

There is, as Erin said, no substitute for hours in the hive and the honey house. On the other hand, I know a guy, who has worked for beekeepers full time for the last 30 years or so, who can't tell a queen from a drone. So, for some there isn't enough experience that can overcome some short comings.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Walt??? Did you change your handle?? 

If this is Walt McBride then it's worth doing a 
search on "checkerboarding" for some great
insight and methods. A prime example of what
is brought to the table here.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

sqkcrk said:


> ....... who can't tell a queen from a drone. So, for some there isn't enough experience that can overcome some short comings.


Good point...... there's working bees and having the time
to really "work" bees.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

This thread reinforces why I didn't enable the User title name. It's strictly dependent on how many posts a user has. The more posts, the "higher" name ranking. I have half a mind to even disable the post count for users.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

I guess I am on the side of not showing number of hives next to number of posts, but I admit to going to view someone's profile when I see some really good advice or something really off the wall IMO.

There is a Biography area, but it would be nice if there were a specific "Beekeeping History" area. A place where you could explain when you started, if you quit for a while, who you learned from, most hives you ever had, whether you do this commercially, sideline or hobby, why you are a beekeeper, etc.

I know that the internet is a dangerous place and a person could put whatever they want there, but one of the best things about this site is that bad advice is normally corrected by someone. But this information might be helpful to see where someone is coming from in a post.


----------



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

beedeetee said:


> But this information might be helpful to see where someone is coming from in a post.



Exactly my point. :thumbsup: 
Hit the nail right on the head, BDT!!!
Good idea about the bio area

*BTW* in the start of this thread I said "It would be helpful,"
to which some :scratch: have wrongly turned it in to some sort of rating system or rank structure .
Or got thier panties in a wad about the number "One"

I never asked that it be mandatory, just suggested folks do it as a indication of their POV. 

I am going to put that info in my bio. At least people will have a clue not be in the dark about *me*.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Sundance said:


> Good point...... there's working bees and having the time
> to really "work" bees.


Some things are just beyond the abilities of some folks. But they can still move supers of honey from hive to truck. Everyone has their place and talents.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

rkr said:


> I am going to put that info in my bio. At least people will have a clue not be in the dark about *me*.


It didn't seem to allow enough characters for my beekeeping history. I will put an abbreviated one there for now.

Barry, is the Biography area size set by the database field size? Could it be 256 characters?


----------



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

beedeetee said:


> It didn't seem to allow enough characters for my beekeeping history. I will put an abbreviated one there for now.
> 
> Barry, is the Biography area size set by the database field size? Could it be 256 characters?


Same here.

Here is my story

_I started into beekeeping after having to hand pollinate my squash in the garden last year (2008). I studied books and the internet and got my first hive in May 2009 and caught a swarm at the end of June 2009. I/we have decided that we want to stay away from hard chemicals in favor of natural pest control. I hope to have 10-12 hives in 5 yrs, if I continue to enjoy the work. I helped my dad keep about 15 hives when I was young. He got too busy to maintain them and gave the hives away before Varroa came. I am a believer that mite and disease resistant bees are the future, and that even they may need a helping hand from time to time.
I work as a FF Paramedic, and have for 18 yrs. I am also the pastor of a small Baptist church. I have two girls, 9 and 5. A wife and an Ex. _


That is 619 characters, but it gives you a pretty good idea where I am coming from. Armed with this info you can be the judge of anything I might offer as advise on many subjects.
DRUR's info was 1376 characters in post #35 and gives you a great idea as to his POV.


----------



## BruinnieBear (Jun 30, 2009)

*BTW* in the start of this thread I said "It would be helpful,"
to which some :scratch: have wrongly turned it in to some sort of rating system or rank structure .
Or got thier panties in a wad about the number "One"

I never asked that it be mandatory, just suggested folks do it as a indication of their POV. 

But Mousie, thou are no thy-lane (not alone), 
In proving foresight may be vain: 
The best laid schemes o' Mice an' Men, 
Gang aft agley, 
An' lea'e us nought but grief an' pain, 
For promis'd joy! - *Bobby Burns*

BB


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

BruinnieBear;443965
But Mousie said:


> Bobby Burns[/B]
> 
> BB


What does "Gang aft agley" mean? I've never known. I've always wondered.


----------



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

But, Mousie, you are not alone, 
In proving foresight may be vain; 
The best-laid schemes of mice and men 
Go often astray, 
And leave us nothing but grief and pain, 
For promised joy! 

http://www.cummingsstudyguides.net/Guides4/Mouse.html

I had to look it up too.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I thought it was "best laid PLANS" not "schemes". But I probably heard it incorrectly once and remembered it that way from then on.


----------



## hawk1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Well I'm not too good at making speeches but I'll give it a shot. I've worked with bees since I was a kid. My mentor shure showed me alot about bees and I've kept that knowledge with me over 20 yrs. now. He showed me how to make pine stick brood & super frames when we didnt have any regular frames (I guess you could say). When i started out back then I didn't even call them hives I called them (gums). Between my mentor using cigars as a smoker, splitting bee trees, or shooting limbs out of trees in hopes the swarm would hit the bedsheet below I guess I learned a thing or two about keeping bees. Does this make me an expert beekeeper?...Nope. I'm no better than any person on this whole forum. But if a new beek asks me a question, I'm gonna do my best to answer that question. If I can't then I'll find someone who can.


Sincerely-hawk


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

hawk1 said:


> Well I'm not too good at making speeches but I'll give it a shot.


I'd say you just did a darn good one...... I thought about
getting out the shotgun on a swarm last week...


----------



## BruinnieBear (Jun 30, 2009)

rkr said:


> I had to look it up too.


Wonderful! My point, to be sure!



rkr said:


> But, Mousie, you are not alone,
> In proving foresight may be vain;
> The best-laid schemes of mice and men
> Go often astray,
> ...


Ah yes, but quite drab compared to the original.

BB


----------



## Oberlinmom (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm a new beekeeper, I've attended classes put on by our local association, read every book I can get my hands on and just finished the HAS convention. One of the most interesting things I've learned is how diverse beekeepers opinions on beekeeping are. I went from a class with Mike Bush who espouses healthy natural beekeeping to one where the teacher was leading with preventive medications. Both had strong opinions. To the point both had years of experience. It's up to me to decide how I want to "manage" my hives. 
I loved the beekeeping beginners classes I went to, from one night to the next the "set in stone" rules of beekeeping changed from one teacher to the next. There are "old hands" out there that believe that what they have done for years works well enough so they won't consider changing. I don't know if that really makes them better beekeepers. I think it would be interesting to know how long someone has been an active beekeeper and how many hive they have just as a bit of trivia. I'm not going to believe they are better at electing what this the best way to keep bees for my area, my ability nor my finances  I wish my bees would pollinate that money tree. 

One year, two hives and growing.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Beesource to me is a place to get info and ideas if you have a problem with your bees or material. I've had bees from (1964 or 1965?) My barber (Frank Waddel) got me interested in bees and i've had them continuially all except from 1967 to 1971 when my job wouldn't let me. I started with 3 hives ( midnight bees ordered from Sear's & roebuck and now have 55 or 60 colonies (nuc's and hives).I had 50 hives last year and my winter loses was 26 hives, so you can see i am not a master beekeeper. I am known as the beeman in my little corner of Greene Co. Mo. and when somone has a bee problem they call me ( not always a good thing) and i try to help them, i like helping people and have helped many get set up in beekeeping. I'm on the mentor list in our bee club and have drove many miles to help a newbee with a problem. You don't have to know alot about beekeeping to help someone,most have read or somone has told them what to do they just want your support.After 9 yrs on assembly line at Royal typewritter Co., 5 yrs on the Mo. state Water Patrol and a 20 year retierd fire Capt. for the city of Springfield Mo. i don't have to make those 10 second decisions that could be life or death to the people involed. Yep. beekeeping to me is a very relaxing hobby and Beesource is a good place to go for more info. Didn't mean to rant but that's my story and i'm sticking to it. Jack


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

beedeetee said:


> Barry, is the Biography area size set by the database field size? Could it be 256 characters?


I changed it so you can put up to 500 characters now.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

DiverDog said:


> I would like to see a place that you could put how many hives you have too.


The Biography field has always been there. I just upped the allowed character total.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

Barry said:


> I changed it so you can put up to 500 characters now.


Perfect. I notice that there is a "Years of beekeeping experience" item there now (maybe I never noticed it before). When I click on the edit symbol I get a "you don't have permission" error.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Were you logged in?


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

Yes and I edited my Biography and then saw the number of years of beekeeping item and tried to edit it a couple of times, but got the error. I just tried again and it worked fine though, so all is well.


----------

